# Bites after affection!



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Hmm...I have no encountered this behaviour.

I would try to use a diversion immediately after you stop petting her to get our of this cycle. Throw a stuffy, or have someone else call her name just as you're stopping. Giver her a treat for retrieving the object or coming when called.

Hopefully someone else who has experience something similar will be along soon.

PS: My cat does this when I stop brushing him. He has an overstimulation issue.

PPS: Love your screen name! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Bear (16 months) does this as well as trying to grab your shirt or pants to keep you near! Its kinda cute, but annoying as well! I've been teaching him to get a toy (there are always many laying around) & THEN I'll pet him, so he has something to hold in his mouth. And the other thing he does is if I'm sitting on the floor playing or petting him, when he thinks I'm gonna get up, he gets up & stands over my lap so I can't move! He's quite dominating! I have been making him sit & use my hand signal to "stay" & then I get up & will pet him a bit more before moving on to whatever I was doing. 

I've read it's a golden thing to always want something in their mouth....hopefully they'll out grow some of it!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

1. Is this play biting or serious biting? I would guess play because if a dog wants to bite... he won't miss (especially that many times).
2. Do not pull your hand away quickly. This will increase his desire to chase/play. 
3. Give him one pat on a shoulder. Give a treat. Another pat. treat. Two pets. Treat. Repeat. A lot.
4. Many puppies bite when excited. We need to teach her more self control. A basic training class would be very helpful.
5. Stop the punishment. It hasn't been working well.


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

RedDogs gave some excellent advice. We had a similar issue with Barley when he was a pup, and handled it by handing him a toy whenever he got excited and mouthy.

Barley has always been very vocal, and until he was about seven months old he would reach up and grab something in his teeth. I thought it was cute, and loved the way his whiskers tickled my neck when he hung onto my collar tips.

Unfortunately, when one of my wife's extremely buxom friends bent over to fuss over the little guy he bit that which hung lower than the rest of her anatomy. When she straightened up with a shriek of pain, Barley was hanging from her right breast.

I assumed from her reaction that having a young dog hanging from one's bosom was not what you would call comfortable. That was the day we started handing him toys, referring to the act as "Putting the dog on safety."

Pete
Ragtag Golden Retriever Rescue
Stowe, Vermont


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Boondox said:


> RedDogs gave some excellent advice. We had a similar issue with Barley when he was a pup, and handled it by handing him a toy whenever he got excited and mouthy.
> 
> Barley has always been very vocal, and until he was about seven months old he would reach up and grab something in his teeth. I thought it was cute, and loved the way his whiskers tickled my neck when he hung onto my collar tips.
> 
> ...


Pete I do so love your descriptive writing! 

And putting a toy in their mouth instead of skin is a good redirection.


----------



## GrumpyBarbie (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi everyone. Thank you so much for your replies! I have been very happy with the way Snickers is responding. Did want to add to RedDogs, that I don't do anything bad to Snickers, I just ignored her for a very very short time until she settled down, that's all. RedDog stated; Stop the punishment. It hasn't been working well. But, Snickers really wasn't and isn't punished. Sorry if anyone misunderstood my post.

Anywhoooooo, thanks all!!


----------

